# Ja cię dobrze znam



## Generation82

Dzień dobry!!

I am a beginer in polish language and i want to know if expression _ja cię dobrze znam
is grammarly correct to explain to someone that I know him/her well.

What is the correct noun instead of cię to express the plural of respect to someone
who is elder for example?

Dziękuje bardzo._


----------



## zaffy

Generation82 said:


> I am a beginer in polish language and i want to know if expression _ja cię dobrze znam
> is grammarly correct to explain to someone that I know him/her well._


It is correct but I don't find it idiomatic in that context.
I'd say "Znam Cię dobrze bo...." and I'd add the reason why.  For example, "Znam Cię dobrze bo mi Tomek dużo o tobie mówił."


"Ja cię dobrze znam" sounds pejorative like you were criticizing someone; you know what they are capabale of. For example, "Ja cię dobrze znam. Pewnie mnie okłamujesz."




Generation82 said:


> What is the correct noun instead of _cię to express the plural of respect to someone
> who is elder for example?_


Genereally "was", but if you want to be very polite, you'll add "państwa"

Bardzo was cenię.
Bardzo was państwa cenię.


----------



## Ben Jamin

zaffy said:


> Bardzo was państwa cenię.


I would never say that. It sounds just clumsy and weird. It could be also understood as impolite. It is either "was" eller "państwa". Mixing the two would sound like "hey, you!; Sir" in English.


----------



## zaffy

Ben Jamin said:


> It is either "was" eller "państwa".


You might be right, I'm not sure.  But this one is fine, isn't it? _Bardzo was, drodzy państwo, cenię._

I came across these examples. They all work for me.

_Prosimy Was Państwo o wsparcie.
Kieruję więc do Was Państwo ofertę zakupu. 
Będę starał się nie tylko godnie reprezentować Was Państwo, ale przede wszystkim....
Brawo dla Was Państwo! _


----------



## rotan

I agree with zaffy that "Ja cie dobrze znam" might sound a bit "aggresive" in certain situations
Same with "Juz ja cie znam"

"Dobrze cie znam" is a better, more neutral option

Also, there's a collocation "znac kogos na wylot"
(EN: know somebody inside and out)


----------



## jasio

Generation82 said:


> I am a beginer in polish language and i want to know if expression _ja cię dobrze znam
> is grammarly correct to explain to someone that I know him/her well._


What is the context? What do you, specifically, want to express?

As it was already mentioned, this particular expression, albeit grammatically correct, sounds pejorative - like in "I know you well and I know that you're up to / you did something evil". If the context is neutral to positive, I'd rather say "znam cię dobrze" or "dobrze cię znam" - but still, I can hardly imagine using this kind of message in an entirely isolated statement. To me it always sounds like an introduction to criticize or to praise someone.



Generation82 said:


> _What is the correct noun instead of cię to express the plural of respect to someone
> who is elder for example?_


You have to decide what do you want to express.
In modern Polish plural (second person, to be precise) is NOT used in a honorific sense. Second person plural is just plural, ie. it is used to address a group of people in a non-honorific way.
Second person plural used to be used in a honorific way indeed, but it was in the 19th century. In the 20th century - at least in the second half - mainly by the communist party members or state / military / police etc. officials, probably under the influence of the Russian language.
In other situations third person singular was (and is) used, similarly to the Spanish or Italian, except that typically "Pan / Pani" is used as a personal pronoun, instead of "usted / Lei", depending on the gender of the addressee. Similarly, third person plural, with the pronoun "Panowie / Panie / Państwo" (masculine, feminine, mixed) is used to address a group of people in a honorific way.
However detailed context would be needed as well because specific ways of addressing people - within the said third grammatical person structure - vary depending on whether you want to address a stranger, a known person who deserves special honorification (elder, superior) or simply is not close enough, an elder family member (grandpa, aunt/uncle, parents), intended level of formality, etc.


----------



## Alana15

rotan said:


> I agree with zaffy that "Ja cie dobrze znam" might sound a bit "aggresive" in certain situations
> Same with "Juz ja cie znam"
> 
> "Dobrze cie znam" is a better, more neutral option
> 
> Also, there's a collocation "znac kogos na wylot"
> (EN: know somebody inside and out)


I agree. 
'Ja Cię dobrze znam' sounds threatening. You would say that if you suspect sb is up to sth wrong, or has already done sth and doesn't want to admit it. 

As for plural of respect, it's
'Ja Państwa dobrze znam', but again it may be a bit aggressive, a lot may depend on the intonation.

'Dobrze Państwa znam' sounds more neutral to me.


----------



## Panceltic

jasio said:


> Similarly, third person plural, with the pronoun "Panowie / Panie / Państwo" (masculine, feminine, mixed) is used to address a group of people in a honorific way.
> However detailed context would be needed as well because specific ways of addressing people - within the said third grammatical person structure - vary depending on whether you want to address a stranger, a known person who deserves special honorification (elder, superior) or simply is not close enough, an elder family member (grandpa, aunt/uncle, parents), intended level of formality, etc.



Mam z tym związane pytanie - jak zwracać się poprawnie do kogoś, kiedy jego płeć nie jest znana, albo w przypadku pisania do jakiejś organizacji, gdzie nie wiadomo kto przeczyta wiadomość?

Ostatnio miałem problem pisząc do firmy przez facebook - zacząłem przez »Państwo«, ale w poniższej dyskusji mi się wydawało trochę głupio używać go w dalszym ciągu, bo było jasne, że rozmawiałem tylko z jedną osobą (z odpowiedzi nie było widać czy była kobietą czy mężczyzną).

Większość polszczyzny nauczyłem się potocznie od swoich kolegów, więc nigdy mi nie wyjaśniono grzeczne wyrażanie.

Dziękuję z góry


----------



## Alana15

Panceltic said:


> Mam z tym związane pytanie - jak zwracać się poprawnie do kogoś, kiedy jego płeć nie jest znana, albo w przypadku pisania do jakiejś organizacji, gdzie nie wiadomo kto przeczyta wiadomość?
> 
> Ostatnio miałem problem pisząc do firmy przez facebook - zacząłem przez »Państwo«, ale w poniższej dyskusji mi się wydawało trochę głupio używać go w dalszym ciągu, bo było jasne, że rozmawiałem tylko z jedną osobą (z odpowiedzi nie było widać czy była kobietą czy mężczyzną).
> 
> Większość polszczyzny nauczyłem się potocznie od swoich kolegów, więc nigdy mi nie wyjaśniono grzeczne wyrażanie.
> 
> Dziękuję z góry


Najlepiej wtedy pisać: Szanowni Państwo


----------



## Panceltic

Alana15 said:


> Najlepiej wtedy pisać: Szanowni Państwo



Dziękuję, tak i pisałem. Ale bardziej mnie interesuje, jak powinienem kontynuować taką rozmowę. Szanowni Państwo, czy mogą Państwo mi powiedzieć, czy firma Państwa oferuje tamte produkty, czy muszę się z Państwem z góry skontaktować, kiedy mi wyślą Państwo cennik ... i tak ad infinitum?


----------



## rotan

Alana15 said:


> I agree.
> 'Ja Cię dobrze znam' sounds threatening. You would say that if you suspect sb is up to sth wrong, or has already done sth and doesn't want to admit it.


... or if they say they will (won't) do something but you are certain they won't (will):

- Obiecuję że to zrobię...
- Tak, ty zrobisz, już ja cię znam...

Here are some other collocations:
"znać (kogoś) jak własną kieszeń"
"znać się jak łyse konie" (but only use this one if the person you are talking about knows you really well too)
"znać (kogoś) jak swoje pięć palców"


----------



## rotan

Panceltic said:


> Dziękuję, tak i pisałem. Ale bardziej mnie interesuje, jak powinienem kontynuować taką rozmowę. Szanowni Państwo, czy mogą Państwo mi powiedzieć, czy firma Państwa oferuje tamte produkty, czy muszę się z Państwem z góry skontaktować, kiedy mi wyślą Państwo cennik ... i tak ad infinitum?


Ja starałbym się - oczywiście w miarę możliwości - w ogóle pomijać ten zwrot
Na przykład:

"Szanowni Państwo, czy mogą Państwo mi powiedzieć..." -> "Szanowni Państwo, chciałbym uzyskać informacje odnośnie..."


----------



## Panceltic

rotan said:


> Ja starałbym się - oczywiście w miarę możliwości - w ogóle pomijać ten zwrot
> Na przykład:
> 
> "Szanowni Państwo, czy mogą Państwo mi powiedzieć..." -> "Szanowni Państwo, chciałbym uzyskać informacje odnośnie..."



Bardzo dobry pomysł, dziękuję! Czasami pomijanie to najlepsze używanie


----------



## zaffy

Panceltic said:


> Bardzo dobry pomysł, dziękuję! Czasami pomijanie to najlepsze używanie


Yes, repeating "Państwo" a few times in a row doesn't sound good. Polish is crazy in this respect.

Przepraszam *Pan*a, czy mógłby mi *Pan* powiedzieć gdzie *Pan* kupił.....


----------



## rotan

zaffy said:


> Yes, repeating "Państwo" a few times in a row doesn't sound good. Polish is crazy in this respect.
> 
> Przepraszam *Pan*a, czy mógłby mi *Pan* powiedzieć gdzie *Pan* kupił.....


Well, in speech it's not that bad (I'd even say it's actually imperceptible most of the time)


----------



## Alana15

Panceltic said:


> Dziękuję, tak i pisałem. Ale bardziej mnie interesuje, jak powinienem kontynuować taką rozmowę. Szanowni Państwo, czy mogą Państwo mi powiedzieć, czy firma Państwa oferuje tamte produkty, czy muszę się z Państwem z góry skontaktować, kiedy mi wyślą Państwo cennik ... i tak ad infinitum?


Kilka takich powtórzeń wcale nie sprawia, że tekst brzmi źle. Ale, jak wiadomo, co za dużo to nie zdrowo, więc w pewnym momencie po prostu inaczej formułowałabym pytania, żeby omijać 'Państwo', np. 

Szanowni Państwo, czy mogą Państwo mi powiedzieć, czy firma Państwa oferuje tamte produkty, / Szanowni Państwo, czy mógłbym uzyskać informacje(ę) /, czy....

czy muszę kontaktować się .....
kiedy otrzymam cennik / kiedy mogę spodziewać się oferty z cennikiem....

Myślę, że trzeba kombinować ze składnią.


----------



## rotan

Powtórzenia same w sobie nie są złe, to bardziej kwestia ich rozmieszczenia
Jeśli dany zwrot powtarza się dużo razy, ale nie bezpośrednio po sobie, to jeszcze da się to przełknąć
Jednak jeśli wyraz "Państwo" pada dosłownie zdanie po zdaniu (lub nawet kilka razy w jednym zdaniu w różnych jego częściach), i to w miejscach w których wcale nie musi, to nie wygląda to dobrze (oczywiście w formie pisemnej)

Aha, i drobna korekta:
"Czy mogą Państwo mi powiedzieć" -> "Czy mogą mi Państwo powiedzieć"
"czy firma Państwa oferuje tamte produkty" -> "Czy Państwa firma oferuje tamte produkty"
(to pierwsze mogłoby sugerować że firma nazywa się "Państwa" + myślę że zmieniłbym "tamte" na "te same")


----------



## jasio

Panceltic said:


> Dziękuję, tak i pisałem. Ale bardziej mnie interesuje, jak powinienem kontynuować taką rozmowę. Szanowni Państwo, czy mogą Państwo mi powiedzieć, czy firma Państwa oferuje tamte produkty, czy muszę się z Państwem z góry skontaktować, kiedy mi wyślą Państwo cennik ... i tak ad infinitum?


Ad infinitum - to niekoniecznie. Wystarczy do końca listu. 🙃 

Ale tak - oficjalne listy do instytucji pisze się konsekwentnie w trzeciej osobie liczby mnogiej i adresuje "Szanowni Państwo". Chyba, że piszesz do konkretnej osoby (w sensie: stanowiska) to zaczynasz "Szanowny Panie Dyrektorze", "Szanowna Pani Mecenas" - i dalej w trzeciej osobie liczby pojedynczej, "czy Pan dyrektor mógłby", "kiedy mógłbym się z Panią skontaktować" itd. Tak się pisze nawet, jeżeli zna się personalia osoby piastującej to stanowisko - ale wymienia je się tylko na kopercie i w sekcji danych adresata: List: Jak napisać list? - JakNapisac.com. 

Być może są jakieś wyjątki, ale jakoś nie przychodzi mi do głowy scenariusz, w którym wymienianie personaliów  w nagłówku oficjalnego pisma było na miejscu*). Jeżeli adresat nie ma żadnego tytułu czy stanowiska, po którym można się do niego zwrócić, pisze się "Szanowny Panie / Szanowna Pani". 

*) chyba, że jesteś np. operatorem telekomunikacyjnym i chcesz być "nowoczesny". Wtedy zdarza się wysłać pismo z nagłówkiem "Cześć, Jan". :-D Ale to też częściej zdarzało się w latach 90-tych.


----------



## Generation82

Thank you so much for your responses everybody was very helpful I am greatful to everybody who posted in this thread.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Panceltic said:


> Dziękuję, tak i pisałem. Ale bardziej mnie interesuje, jak powinienem kontynuować taką rozmowę. Szanowni Państwo, czy mogą Państwo mi powiedzieć, czy firma Państwa oferuje tamte produkty, czy muszę się z Państwem z góry skontaktować, kiedy mi wyślą Państwo cennik ... i tak ad infinitum?


Według mnie tak, dopóki nie otrzymasz odpowiedzi podpisanej przez konkretną osobę, wtedy można przejść na pan/pani. Wydaje mi się jednak. że w wielu przypadkach można by zastąpić "Państwa firmę", przez "Waszą firmę".


----------



## rotan

Tez odnosze takie wrazenie
Slowo "wasz" nie wydaje mi sie w takich przypadkach niestosowne


----------

